# Skink ID



## bk201 (Jan 13, 2013)

I purchased this guy a few years back as a Black Rock skink but kept it separate to my others for obvious reasons got an idea what it is and that it is a male as i originally had two which always fought but would like confirmation


----------



## CameronWright (Jan 13, 2013)

looks like a E.saxatilis to me


----------



## bk201 (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought so at first but when i compared it to my others that all look like this one below made me think it was something else
the colours are completely different and the underside is bright orange on the one that is different you can see the difference


----------



## Shotta (Jan 14, 2013)

looks kinda like a cunninghams


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> looks kinda like a cunninghams



Cunninghams look completely different


looks like a nice coloured egernia saxatilis ! ..


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks like it might be the subspecies _saxatilis_, found in the Warrumbungle Mountains. It is lighter with more brown colour than your typical _E. saxatilis intermedia_.

Blue


----------

